
Dr. Richard Stallman Includes His Thoughts on the GitHub Microsoft Acquisition - adymitruk
https://advancetechmedia.org/episode-018-richard-stallman/
======
adymitruk
As @AlexeyBrin points out, the Github part is at minute 38.

------
AlexeyBrin
If someone is interested the actual GitHub discussion is after minute 38.

~~~
adymitruk
lol. I posted that at EXACTLY the same time. Thank you. :)

------
jacquesm
That's a podcast.

~~~
adymitruk
It's a recorded interview on a podcast. Transcript will be added later.

~~~
jacquesm
At least be so kind as to identify which part of the interview (timestamps)
relates to the title and postfix the title with [audio]

~~~
AlexeyBrin
After minute 38 there is a discussion about GitHub.

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you!

